
How I Chose a Book to Learn Programming as an Absolute Beginner - ThisIsSavo
https://thisissavo.github.io/programming/2017/02/13/how-i-chose-a-book-to-learn-programming-as-an-absolute-beginner.html
======
ThisIsSavo
Hello,

I am a beginner programmer and I wrote a blog post about how I chose the book
that I'm currently learning from, after trying and giving up several times.

I am very interested to see what you think about it and would love to hear
your suggestions on what other books are great for absolute beginners as well
as what books should I check out after I finish this one. Thanks.

~~~
dragandj
That was very a refreshing read. Most of us forgot how long it took us to
learn the basic things we take for granted now. Keep writing!

